

"Clustering For Reliability assumes failures are uncorrelated in time" - PaulHoule
https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=231122&#231122

======
mooism2
Fixed link: <https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=231122>

